# Advice needed on DOPE SNOW pants



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

I have the Dope Adept Snowboard pants, in size Medium and im 172cm tall. They fit me perfectly.


----------



## Yo Leo (Mar 18, 2020)

AC93 said:


> I have the Dope Adept Snowboard pants, in size Medium and im 172cm tall. They fit me perfectly.


Brilliant mate! That's all I need. Im going for the Medium then. How do you like it? Good quality?

Cheers again!


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Yo Leo said:


> Brilliant mate! That's all I need. Im going for the Medium then. How do you like it? Good quality?
> 
> Cheers again!


They are comfortable and you wont get cold in them and they seem like they are good qaulity. Havent used them while riding though, because i bought them this summer on sale. Waiting for the season to start again, here in Norway.


----------



## Yo Leo (Mar 18, 2020)

AC93 said:


> They are comfortable and you wont get cold in them and they seem like they are good qaulity. Havent used them while riding though, because i bought them this summer on sale. Waiting for the season to start again, here in Norway.


Cool man thanks! If you remember later on pls come back here and update me regarding your experience on snow! I google dope snow reviews but surprisingly I couldnt find any review on their outerwear!


----------



## Luxxer (Nov 14, 2019)

I have some Montec pants and a Dope jacket, can't remember the names but it's good stuff. Kept me dry, warm and the breathability is good when combined with wicking layers. The only damage I did to it was with my sharp edges  I would definetely recommend!


----------



## Yo Leo (Mar 18, 2020)

Luxxer said:


> I have some Montec pants and a Dope jacket, can't remember the names but it's good stuff. Kept me dry, warm and the breathability is good when combined with wicking layers. The only damage I did to it was with my sharp edges  I would definetely recommend!


Hi mate! Thanks a lot for responding here! It seems a well known brand but I dont know why I cant find reviews on the internet. I live in Sydney so if I need to return something it would be a hassle. Thanks for your feedback, im waiting for the new collection to come out to see if there is a chance to get some deals on the old stuff!
Cheers


----------



## gbman235 (Feb 18, 2021)

AC93 said:


> I have the Dope Adept Snowboard pants, in size Medium and im 172cm tall. They fit me perfectly.


im curious, im 5'7" (172cm) and weigh 155lbs (70.3068kg) would a medium be baggy on me? tight? or fit perfect?


----------



## Luxxer (Nov 14, 2019)

Ridestore.com has a really good fit guide, just go through the steps in that and they nail it pretty good! They even got it right for my fat torso/skinny leg build haha


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Just wanted to give an update on the dope snow pants and montec jacket, I used last season.
I used it for half a season. Ended up selling it, because it was not very waterproof and it did not breath well at all. Its garbage outerwear. I was using Burton and Analog outerwear before that and it was 100% better. Now im rocking the 686 Hydrastash Sync Jacket with Gore-Tex and DC code pants. Way better outerwear, then that dope and montec garbage.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I knew a lifty last season who claimed to be sponsored by Dope. He was a nice guy and I was stoked for him, but it was a little confusing cause he just started riding. He told everyone about how Dope Dope is though.

After decades of wearing crap outerwear, I've been really impressed with 32 TM-3 bibs. In a word, they're dope.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

There are great brands, good brands, mediocre brands, and crap brands. If you find one that you are happy with, stick with it. If I'm staying dry and toasty, does it really matter if it's Burton or Patagonia?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Donutz said:


> There are great brands, good brands, mediocre brands, and crap brands. If you find one that you are happy with, stick with it. If I'm staying dry and toasty, does it really matter if it's Burton or Patagonia?


+1. The only thing you have to watch out for is same brand, lesser quality. All brands offer a "lesser" quality version of their product. Much harder to stay on top of when buying online. Make sure when you are replacing an item, you are getting product of equal quality.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I knew a lifty last season who claimed to be sponsored by Dope. He was a nice guy and I was stoked for him, but it was a little confusing cause he just started riding. He told everyone about how Dope Dope is though.
> 
> After decades of wearing crap outerwear, I've been really impressed with 32 TM-3 bibs. In a word, they're dope.


That lifty sounds like a kook.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

AC93 said:


> That lifty is definitely a kook.


FIFY


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

D


----------



## bheise225 (12 mo ago)

Might wanna watch this about dope snow gear....lol


----------

